# Why can't I turn off Wifi?



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just received a new Kindle. This is my 4th Kindle, so I should know what I am doing. It is fully charged. For some reason, I cannot turn off the wifi now that I am not downloading anything. When I press Home, then Menu, the top item should say Turn Wireless Off (or On if it is already off). The choice is not there. The top choice is Shop in Kindle Store, which is the second option in line on my other Kindles. What am I doing wrong? To be clear, I have the Kindle Special Options.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They moved it in the latest software update.  Which Kindle?  Kindle Keyboard, Kindle Touch or Kindle 4 (no keyboard or touchscreen)?  They all have special offers version.

I'll be back in a minute with the location (I never turn mine off so I have to look it up) or someone else will be by to tell you.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They moved it in the latest software update. Which Kindle? Kindle Keyboard, Kindle Touch or Kindle 4 (no keyboard or touchscreen)? They all have special offers version.
> 
> I'll be back in a minute with the location (I never turn mine off so I have to look it up) or someone else will be by to tell you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From home go to menu, then settings. It's the first option, now called "airplane mode". If it's on the option will be to turn ON airplane mode which will turn the wireless OFF.

Can no longer toggle from within a book.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Ann....

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> From home go to menu, then settings. It's the first option, now called "airplane mode". If it's on the option will be to turn ON airplane mode which will turn the wireless OFF.
> 
> Can no longer toggle from within a book.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


OK, so I turned Airplane Mode Off. Now I have to go back to Airplane Mode to turn Whispernet ON? Seems counter intuitive. How is the normal person supposed to know this? Maybe I just should keep the wifi on and make sure I keep the battery charged. Thanks for all help. j


----------



## Bill44 (May 25, 2012)

I find it interesting to read about different peoples usage habits, we have 2 KT's and the only time we have ever used the wifi is for initial registration. Everything else, updates or new books, is done via computer which is a darned sight easier than trying to do it with the KT.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> OK, so I turned Airplane Mode Off. Now I have to go back to Airplane Mode to turn Whispernet ON? Seems counter intuitive. How is the normal person supposed to know this? Maybe I just should keep the wifi on and make sure I keep the battery charged. Thanks for all help. j


okay, here's the confusing reality....

if airplane mode is ON, your wi-fi is OFF (you will see a little airplane on the top of your home screen)
if airplane mode is OFF, your wi-fi is ON (and you will see the little bars)

you know which way it is by looking at the top of your screen. as to why they did it this way, it's so you can tip you kindle at the flight attendent and show her/him that you're complying with their airplane rules.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bill44 said:


> I find it interesting to read about different peoples usage habits, we have 2 KT's and the only time we have ever used the wifi is for initial registration. Everything else, updates or new books, is done via computer which is a darned sight easier than trying to do it with the KT.


I buy all my books via my computer (well, via my iPad). But I download books in my archive from the device, which requires WiFi. Not all my books go automatically to one device.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Bill44 said:


> I find it interesting to read about different peoples usage habits, we have 2 KT's and the only time we have ever used the wifi is for initial registration. Everything else, updates or new books, is done via computer which is a darned sight easier than trying to do it with the KT.


i find it a lot easier to pick up a starbucks, sit there and let my week's worth of stuff download and index. i usually have something else plugged into my computer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Telracs and Betsy... I can literally count one one hand the times I've connected any of my kindles to a computer.....and I've had one or more for over 4 years!

I do browse and shop via the computer.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have wi-fi on permanently. I shop mostly from my PC as it's much easier browsing than on the Kindle, but I always send the books I buy via wi-fi and if I want a book I've archived, I would almost always download it from the list on the Kindle. 

I find it odd that anyone thinks it's easier done via the computer, since you have to be near it and go to the trouble of downloading the file, connecting the Kindle and then transferring the file. Even if it's one of my own files, already on the computer, it's quicker to use the 'Send To Kindle' app, rather than connect via USB. I'm lazy, I prefer to have it all done automatically over the airwaves!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, Linda, that's why we get along:  I'm lazy too!  Though I usually prefer to call it 'being efficient'! 

I admit that I used to turn wireless off if I knew I was going to be away from a strong signal.  I don't think the battery drains as fast as a 3G signal looking for somewhere to connect, but it just seemed to make sense.  But with the extra steps now involved to do so, I don't.  I can't say I've noticed faster battery drain, but I don't pay close attention.  

The stated reason for the change was to make the main menu less cluttered.  Whatever.  I miss it mostly on the 'in book' menu.  It's not there at ALL any more -- you now have to go back to home to turn wireless on or off.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And remember that if you dislike this change, send feedback to Amazon.  I think it's ridiculous to add more steps to turning the wireless on/off since I only turn it on when I want to get a book.  And making it totally unavailable within a book just feels weird.
But as Ann said, I'm coming up on 4 years with a Kindle and am kind of resistent to change...


----------

